# You are given ONE car...what is it.



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

You can choose ANY vehicle..ANY....but just one, what would it be?

For me, right now....Aventador.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Tough choice, i almost said ur quattro, then i thought maybe a morgan aeromax but ultimately, i think it has to be an Aston v12 zagato, the recent model based around the v12 vantage.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

For me it would have to be a Range Rover Autobiography 5.0 Supercharged.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

RS500, please:thumb:


----------



## grapefruit (Dec 29, 2014)

Something practical for me:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

R34 gtr

Easy


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

If it was one car that I had to use for everything and could not have access to any other car then it would be what its always been for me 

Porsche 928 GTS


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

One vehicle that I'd have to use every day and have no other cars to call upon for everyday practicalities or specific weekend fun, would have to be one of these for me...


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Koeniggsegg agera r/pagani huayra tough choice


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Clio V6 for me I don't mind phase


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Il take one of these please


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

This all rounder for me please....


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unless I win the lottery then the RS3,or an AMG and if I won the lottery then the MC Laren, any MC Laren.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

LFA for me - probably dark metallic red with a tan interior


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

The New Ford Edge please:

http://www.ford.com/crossovers/edge/

It's practical, good looking, + i don't have the money to insure and maintain any impractical supercar.

By the way, you only would have one car, ever tried to do your weekly shopping with a Ferrari?? :lol::lol::lol::lol:
I did, had a customer car for a weekend (512BB), and had to send the shopping with a taxi while i drove behind it. :lol::lol:

But above all it's a FORD!!!, no need to give any more reasons


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

1957 Cadillac convertible


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

This. New AM Vanquish Volante.

This would get you some serious activty.......


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jag XFR - Fast, comfortable, practical and gorgeous styling.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

millns84 said:


> Jag XFR - Fast, comfortable, practical and gorgeous styling.


Not the XFR-S chief?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

rs6 for me covers all bases


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Volvo S60 Polestar. Ridiculously expensive for what it is but I'd still love one! Quick enough for me and still practical and room for golf clubs!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

California(in black)


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lamborghini Veneno


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Looking at the rules of "You are given one car" I assume you can buy another one with your own money?

In that case I would have anything made by Pagani and buy a run around.

If I could only own one car.......I'd probably stick with my AMG, a Zonda or why-air-arh would be no use day to day.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

possul said:


> Il take one of these please
> View attachment 42026


Weird bonnet emblem -- LOL


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

RS4 avant, as even with "just" one car, I couldn't afford the petrol for an RS6!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Datsun 240z, favourite car ever with a few little tweaks


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Clancy said:


> Datsun 240z, favourite car ever with a few little tweaks


Yeah ok i can see that, forget the Aston Zagato, i want one of those in BMW Amethyst Pearl please


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

This one pls. Fun on the cornish roads 👍


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

litcan91 said:


> This all rounder for me please....


Nailed it, exactly what I'd pick right at this moment.

A truly awesome piece of kit that does everything very well.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

litcan91 said:


> This all rounder for me please....





alan hanson said:


> rs6 for me covers all bases


Well assuming i couldn't get rid of the wife, boy and dog then thats about the safest and fastest way of getting me from a to b. Bit overkill for the office commute, but heck I'd arrive with a smile on my face every day


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

A Veyron, so I could sell it and buy lots of other cars 
Or if its a must keep and only have, then maybe a manta broadspeed turbo








Or a boss 429 mustang









(think its safe to say I like shiny black retro motors  )


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

With the wife and kids in tow I would have to go Porker Cayenne Turbo S.

Without them F40.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

One car and one car only... Has to be a new RS6 really.

If I didn't need the practicality then I'd choose a LaFerrari.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> You can choose ANY vehicle..ANY....but just one, what would it be?
> 
> For me, right now....Aventador.


Exactly the same for me :thumb: :argie: :thumb:



and in this colour - perfection :argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Gumpert apollo.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Caledoniandream said:


> The New Ford Edge please:
> 
> http://www.ford.com/crossovers/edge/
> 
> ...


but know one said we couldn't borrow your ford for mediocre chores like shopping


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

has to be a shelby cobra for me


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Easy


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Caledoniandream said:


> The New Ford Edge please:
> 
> http://www.ford.com/crossovers/edge/
> 
> ...


Were you planning to take the supermarket with you?


----------



## Buchan01 (Sep 19, 2014)

Chevrolette camaro


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Jesus wept I could do 4 or 5 runs back and forth to asda in a ferrari for my beans and crap house paper over having that ford thing. 

I'd have a Porsche 959 if it was the only car I could have.


----------



## Wolfstein (Jan 18, 2011)

This











S123 Merc with the 3.0 24 valve 6cyl diesel from a W210, dualstage charged with two Holset turbos and an Eaton M90 supercharger thrown in there for good measure.
It's got space enough for anything I'd ever need, looks classic and will never age, rock solid tech underneath good enough for half a million miles without opening the engine even with those powerl levels and stupid amount of power while still getting 30-35mpg with diesel or even recycled deep fry oil :lol:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

^^^ Epic ^^^


----------



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2015)

Only ever one answer for me


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Great Thread Starbuck88
Some awesome motors coming up on here - truly Epic - but I have seen nothing to change my mind


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

MK6 VW Golf GTI.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Buchan01 said:


> Chevrolette camaro


Never heard of one of those! :lol::lol::thumb:

also and RS6 for me too please


----------



## Buchan01 (Sep 19, 2014)

20vKarlos said:


> Never heard of one of those! :lol::lol::thumb:
> 
> also and RS6 for me too please


Been a long day mate :lol:


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Wolfstein said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's class!!.

I absolutely love this.......The Jensen Viperceptor 
The owner rebuilt & restyled a Jensen Interceptor & fitted a V10 Dodge Viper engine.

Jensen Interceptor V10 Acceleration: 




Jensen Viperceptor SE: 




The Ultimate Jensen Interceptor:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Classic mini with a 400bhp vtec in the front... And another in the boot. Oh and nitrous and turbos and things to make it go pshhhh :devil:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

SBM said:


> Great Thread Starbuck88
> Some awesome motors coming up on here - truly Epic - but I have seen nothing to change my mind


Been quite good so far hasn't it 

Tell you what though, some of these results have been a interesting.

Just goes to show, we've all got different tastes or ideas of what we'd really have if we were to choose just one car, money no object.

That Mercedes is interesting as are a few things mentioned.

I'm still on Aventador too SBM.

Wonder if we can get a DW Lotto Syndicate going...we need exotic cars obviously going by this thread.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Tbh I have the one and only car for me sat outside looking a little dirty!



If only it was better built then it'd be the only car I'd ever need. I still do a little prayer it starts on the button every morning lol


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice idea starbuck88, think we would need the euro millions jackpot for everyone to get their car though lol


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

For everyday....Porsche 991 turbo S.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Easily the La Ferrari or even the P1! Wouldn't mind either!

EDIT: Now that I've thought about it more,

Hands down a Miura!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

This...... Just this


----------



## mikerogers2108 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> Been quite good so far hasn't it
> 
> Tell you what though, some of these results have been a interesting.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan Starbuck88 :thumb: But if we only get one Aventador in a sort of "Pool Car" place I Bagsie the first week (or 52) :lol::thumb:

Indeed it does take all sorts to make the DW world go round for sure! I'm sub'd and hoping for more great replies today :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> MK6 VW Golf GTI.


Seriously... The MK7 is soooooo much better! :lol::wave::thumb:

Just kidding...


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm lucky that I've had a few cracking cars that would be well up on people's wish lists , but the on that avoids me for the moment and the one I would love to have is a 911GT3 RS


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Bigoggy said:


> This...... Just this


Sweet baby jesus. :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> MK6 VW Golf GTI.


I have to say that surprises but doesn't surprise me.

Is there really nothing else if you could have ANY car? There's more to the world than a Golf.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

JJ0063 said:


> I have to say that surprises but doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Is there really nothing else if you could have ANY car? There's more to the world than a Golf.


LOL

"Well done sir, you have won our ultimate detailer & bad boy of the year, you have the choice of ANY car in the world known to man and we will pay for it even if that car is 324 trillion squid"

"Really? wow! well ummmmmmm I guess I will have.......oh heck there's just so many to choose from.......you did say any car right?"

"Yup any car sir. ANY"

"Awww man in that case im gonna choose a VW Golf"

"...........................................................................................................................................................................*Silence and a mild heart attack"


----------



## beetie (Jul 3, 2006)

^^^I best not say mk1 or mk2 golf then!

I'll have a 240z then


----------



## Supermario (Jul 8, 2014)

Pagani Huayra!


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

This cos then I can sell it for £4.5 million and buy loads and loads of proper cars like Aston martins and Ferrari's etc or just to annoy the vw fans above loads of golfs! (Then I'll burn them all hahahahaha)


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> Been quite good so far hasn't it
> 
> Tell you what though, some of these results have been a interesting.
> 
> ...


Starbuck really you live in Cornwall and you want a lambo you would never be able to go anywhere lol the cars undercarriage would be in tatters after one journey. not sure how many green lanes you would fit down either spend more time reversing and that won't be easy in your lambo😉 you will be left driving up and down the a30 😂


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

rottenapple said:


> Starbuck really you live in Cornwall and you want a lambo you would never be able to go anywhere lol the cars undercarriage would be in tatters after one journey. not sure how many green lanes you would fit down either spend more time reversing and that won't be easy in your lambo😉 you will be left driving up and down the a30 😂


Well you know, the Mays at Hendra had a Gallardo and managed OK 

I'll stick to the A and B Roads and towns, all is good haha

(If I do manage to win the lottery, I would actually buy one, I'll come and take you for a spin  :driver: )


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> Well you know, the Mays at Hendra had a Gallardo and managed OK
> 
> I'll stick to the A and B Roads and towns, all is good haha
> 
> (If I do manage to win the lottery, I would actually buy one, I'll come and take you for a spin  :driver: )


Im out in the middle of the lanes my route home is a rally stage, thats why my choice lol think i would have you in tears by the time you got to my door you pride and joy would be thick in cow mud, but would gladly take that ride 😉


----------



## TanVr6 (May 30, 2012)

Unlimited budget. Then a Veyron!!!

If I'm buying then a RS6 Avant!!!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Grommit said:


> LOL
> 
> "Well done sir, you have won our ultimate detailer & bad boy of the year, you have the choice of ANY car in the world known to man and we will pay for it even if that car is 324 trillion squid"
> 
> ...


This is so funny Grommit - made me chuckle :lol:, but maybe, just maybe, a VW Golf is all he wants...

"The world doesn't move to the beat of just one drum"...


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

For me it has to be a White Ford Rs500 Cosworth.

Yes they are old, and not everyone's taste, however after driving (a black) one there's just something about it that my Sapphire didn't have.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Bigoggy said:


> This...... Just this


The wheels on that look crazy!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

:thumb:


Crafoo said:


> The wheels on that look crazy!


Just like pepperpot alloys on a 1.6 orion Ghia. Oossshhhhhh :thumb:


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

RS6 for me too.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Grommit said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Just like pepperpot alloys on a 1.6 orion Ghia. Oossshhhhhh :thumb:


Remind me of the alfa wheels


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Caledoniandream said:


> The New Ford Edge please:
> 
> http://www.ford.com/crossovers/edge/
> 
> ...


if that's your ONLY reason to not run a Ferrari I would just use the home delivery service!

I ran a F355 for a week, the front boot was surprisingly deep and spacious.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Ferrari F40 for me, very hard to beat.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Nissan Skyline R34 GTR in Bay side Blue.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Jaguar XJ220.

I'd make it work as an everyday car no matter what!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grommit said:


> LOL
> 
> "Well done sir, you have won our ultimate detailer & bad boy of the year, you have the choice of ANY car in the world known to man and we will pay for it even if that car is 324 trillion squid"
> 
> ...


I think the bigger question to me is why the gti and not the r?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

So OP, are we talking 1 car and running costs are covered? or 1 car and you cover the running costs?

If it's the former - Ferrari F50 some people don't understand but that's because they haven't driven one:driver:

If it's the latter - Alpina D3 Touring

:wave:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Crafoo said:


> The wheels on that look crazy!


They do? I thought the veneno wheels looked crazier, to me at least....


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Summit Detailing said:


> So OP, are we talking 1 car and running costs are covered? or 1 car and you cover the running costs?
> 
> If it's the former - Ferrari F50 some people don't understand but that's because they haven't driven one:driver:
> 
> ...


Why not the f40? Can't imagine driving either though


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Why not the f40? Can't imagine driving either though


Driven a few '40s - not a huge fan to be honest, infact where Ferrari's halo cars are concerned I'd take F50, 288, Enzo before the F40:driver::thumb:


----------



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2015)

Scrim-1- said:


> Ferrari F40 for me, very hard to beat.


Very easy to beat the F50 lol


----------



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2015)

Summit Detailing said:


> So OP, are we talking 1 car and running costs are covered? or 1 car and you cover the running costs?
> 
> If it's the former - Ferrari F50 some people don't understand but that's because they haven't driven one:driver:
> 
> ...


Not been lucky enough drive or even sit in one but hopefully I will eventually, loved the F50 ever since seeing one in monte Carlo at about 8


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

RS6



But with the standard silver wheels.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

I hate seeing the RS6 posted because every time I see it makes me sad knowing I am unlikely to ever own one


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Crafoo said:


> I hate seeing the RS6 posted because every time I see it makes me sad knowing I am unlikely to ever own one


Sorry....


Obviously, just showing the standard wheels.....


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

The previous pic was better with the "Quattro" on the grill


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah, I agree.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I like this rs6 more.

http://adv1wheels.com/gallery/audi/...c-cs-adv5.0tscs-matte-black-gloss-black-rims/


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I think it's safe to say, for the thread, you get given the car, that's it...you deal with the aftermath and ofcourse, you keep your car you have now or could buy a cheap high mpg car to offset a 7mpg Lamborghini for example


----------



## B8sy86 (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## B8sy86 (Jan 10, 2015)

The above is a Nissan 2000 gt


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> I think it's safe to say, for the thread, you get given the car, that's it...you deal with the aftermath and ofcourse, you keep your car you have now or could buy a cheap high mpg car to offset a 7mpg Lamborghini for example


Ah gord yer boring


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Ferrari 288 GTO please....


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Ah gord yer boring


Oh Gee Thanks :lol:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Biposto for me  Fully loaded!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

A lot of love being shown for the RS6, I'm interested if any of you have had a shot of one and what you thought?

I had a test drive of an E63, so similar performance and delivery to the current RS6 and although it's very torque rich and a very nice place to sit it was a bit....well...boring, which seems daft for a 550bhp car.

On the test drive we came back a very narrow and winding road, I had been fairly shifting along, then came over a bridge followed by a 90deg left turn, I was just getting on to the power and back of the car starts to step out, I apply a little lock and the TC cuts in pretty quickly anyway....the salesman never flinched or batted an eyelid, I was impressed...but I still thought it was boring!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

My dad had an s6, bit less powerful than the rs6 but was still 450 bhp odd. It was very quick, it was unbelievably well made but it was not a drivers car. It could handle well on b roads etc but it was not massively exciting, it's biggest bonus was comfort, it would sit at very high speeds and still be very comfortable meaning you could easily lose track of how fast your actually driving. he bought that to use as an everyday car not as a toy though so he was happy


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

comfort woud win over thrills if i only had to have one car though, family & wife driving etc........


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Bero said:


> A lot of love being shown for the RS6, I'm interested if any of you have had a shot of one and what you thought?
> 
> I had a test drive of an E63, so similar performance and delivery to the current RS6 and although it's very torque rich and a very nice place to sit it was a bit....well...boring, which seems daft for a 550bhp car.
> 
> On the test drive we came back a very narrow and winding road, I had been fairly shifting along, then came over a bridge followed by a 90deg left turn, I was just getting on to the power and back of the car starts to step out, I apply a little lock and the TC cuts in pretty quickly anyway....the salesman never flinched or batted an eyelid, I was impressed...but I still thought it was boring!


As much love as I have for the 63's & M Equivalents, the 4WD Quattro system is about the only thing that can utilise this power to its full potential. Not sure what Mercedes & BMW are planning on for their 4WD systems, but you can see that they've started adopting that with the 335D & A45 Amg - which in my eyes was a silly choice & should have been trailed on a 63.

Saying all of that, I haven't been in a 63 or M5 - so may develop a different opinion upon the drive.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Bero said:


> A lot of love being shown for the RS6, I'm interested if any of you have had a shot of one and what you thought?
> 
> I had a test drive of an E63, so similar performance and delivery to the current RS6 and although it's very torque rich and a very nice place to sit it was a bit....well...boring, which seems daft for a 550bhp car.
> 
> On the test drive we came back a very narrow and winding road, I had been fairly shifting along, then came over a bridge followed by a 90deg left turn, I was just getting on to the power and back of the car starts to step out, I apply a little lock and the TC cuts in pretty quickly anyway....the salesman never flinched or batted an eyelid, I was impressed...but I still thought it was boring!


Yes a lot of love and don't get be wrong, I am a Fast Audi fan full stop
but the last vehicle I would have would be the RS6. Running costs are ridiculously expensive compared to the RS4 and R8 even. I know this as I was going to get one (2nd hand of course) as they were so much cheaper than the RS4's did some research and a guy who bought similarly provided me with his xls of his costs for the first year. He bought the car for £17K and first year (including fuel) was £14K :doublesho

But for this thread/op question, who cares its a dream question so give it your dream answer, I haven't even considered running costs etc :lol:

So Aventador it is.
otherwise my choice would be R8


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

If the running costs are included, I think many of us here would of chosen a different car haha... 

So lets base is on free fuel & servicing....


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

litcan91 said:


> If the running costs are included, I think many of us here would of chosen a different car haha...
> 
> So lets base is on free fuel & servicing....


I think I'd be alright with the running costs alone, the initial purchase price of the RS6 is what puts it out of my reach


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Crafoo said:


> I think I'd be alright with the running costs alone, the initial purchase price of the RS6 is what puts it out of my reach


I thought we're all getting them for free


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

litcan91 said:


> As much love as I have for the 63's & M Equivalents, the 4WD Quattro system is about the only thing that can utilise this power to its full potential. Not sure what Mercedes & BMW are planning on for their 4WD systems, but you can see that they've started adopting that with the 335D & A45 Amg - which in my eyes was a silly choice & should have been trailed on a 63.
> 
> Saying all of that, I haven't been in a 63 or M5 - so may develop a different opinion upon the drive.


They do a 4matic E63 have done for a while (over 2 years in the latest E Class shape)?

577bhp and 590lb ft. Which means that the S 4Matic will crack 0-62mph in just 3.6secs - supercar fast. Just not UK bound.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

litcan91 said:


> As much love as I have for the 63's & M Equivalents,* the 4WD Quattro system is about the only thing that can utilise this power to its full potential.* Not sure what Mercedes & BMW are planning on for their 4WD systems, but you can see that they've started adopting that with the 335D & A45 Amg - which in my eyes was a silly choice & should have been trailed on a 63.
> 
> Saying all of that, I haven't been in a 63 or M5 - so may develop a different opinion upon the drive.


Complete codswallop IMHO. I went from a tuned impreza (one of the few 4WD systems comparible to the quattro from a performance perspective) to a C63 in November. You definitely need a different driving style but that's 480bhp of 100% usable power in the C63. Having driven a B7 RS4 it felt bland.......a beautiful place to sit, and exceptionally comfortable......but just not exciting to drive, i know everyone raves about them, and sales numbers don't lie..... but not for me.

The 4WD system was adapted for E63 and S63 before the A45, but the current system/layout is not compatible with RH Drive cars, the next one will be.



SBM said:


> Yes a lot of love and don't get be wrong, I am a Fast Audi fan full stop
> but the last vehicle I would have would be the RS6. Running costs are ridiculously expensive compared to the RS4 and R8 even. I know this as I was going to get one (2nd hand of course) as they were so much cheaper than the RS4's did some research and a guy who bought similarly provided me with his xls of his costs for the first year. He bought the car for £17K and first year (including fuel) was £14K :doublesho
> 
> But for this thread/op question, who cares its a dream question so give it your dream answer, I haven't even considered running costs etc :lol:
> ...


I seriously looked at the V10 TTurbo RS6, it looks stunning value for money, but running costs can be scary. I spoke with a friend who used to have a V8 TTurbo one and he gave a lot of good advice (he paid £7k for a new gear box while owning his), in the end I decided against it.



robertdon777 said:


> They do a 4matic E63 have done for a while (over 2 years in the latest E Class shape)?
> 
> 577bhp and 590lb ft. Which means that the S 4Matic will crack 0-62mph in just 3.6secs - supercar fast. Just not UK bound.


The new system will work with RHD cars and is coming to the UK. :thumb:


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

litcan91 said:


> I thought we're all getting them for free


I don't even know anymore lol


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> They do a 4matic E63 have done for a while (over 2 years in the latest E Class shape)?


Not in UK I thought...


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

litcan91 said:


> Not in UK I thought...


Not in any RHD market.

It's to do with how they take and package the drive from the gearbox to the front wheels, the next generation will work in both LHD and RHD vehicles.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Bero said:


> Not in any RHD market.
> 
> It's to do with how they take and package the drive from the gearbox to the front wheels, the next generation will work in both LHD and RHD vehicles.


Confirming that to date, in the UK Audi has the only 4WD option for this class of car.

As previously stated, I cant speak of experience & maybe trying all three my mind will be changed, but as it stands right now - the RS6 looks most attractive to me due to the 4WD traction.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

That e63 is absolutely dog**** ugly!


----------



## martin.breslin (Apr 23, 2015)

For me, it has to be the Aston Martin Vantage Volante










Ever since I was a kid I've thought this was sexy as ****. I don't care if its a rip off of the Shelby GT, I think it looks better.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Specially for grapefruit....


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Nursing a semi


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

martin.breslin said:


> For me, it has to be the Aston Martin Vantage Volante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call. To be honest other than the lagonda I would take any Aston built after the 1954 DB4.

But fav have to be the 1980's V8 vantage. 1990's V8 coupe, new DBS or the One-77.

http://www.astonmartin.com/en/heritage/past-models


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Freddie said:


> Good call. To be honest other than the lagonda I would take any Aston built after the 1954 DB4.
> 
> But fav have to be the 1980's V8 vantage. 1990's V8 coupe, new DBS or the One-77.
> 
> http://www.astonmartin.com/en/heritage/past-models


So what's the ONE you would choose from the several you have mentioned


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

SBM said:


> So what's the ONE you would choose from the several you have mentioned


Can I get away with saying the One-77 and either keep it or sell it and buy the other three?!?!?! Lol


----------



## s4sprint72 (Apr 3, 2015)

The DB4 was made from 1958-63 in five series (often referred to incorrectly as Marks). That much can be discerned from the website you gave a link to. Do you not fancy a Vantage V600? 

Personally, I would have to choose a Ferrari - a 500 Superfast with four-speed 'box and overdrive, preferably in blue.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Gotta be one of these beauty's :thumb:


----------



## civic gaz (May 12, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Gotta be one of these beauty's :thumb:


no way, need something with at least a bit of poke to it


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

s4sprint72 said:


> The DB4 was made from 1958-63 in five series (often referred to incorrectly as Marks). That much can be discerned from the website you gave a link to. Do you not fancy a Vantage V600?
> 
> Personally, I would have to choose a Ferrari - a 500 Superfast with four-speed 'box and overdrive, preferably in blue.


That's me getting very confused with numbers.  
And I would prefer the le mans version of the vantage as it was the most powerful and a lot rarer. I think they only built 40 (on for every year since their le mans win) upgraded interior, engine and shocks. 604bhp and a 200 mph top speed.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Fuel it and service it yourself you buggers, I'm already pretending to give you WHATEVER car you want. haha

If someone gave me an Aventador, I would just save up and pay the 2k service cost. Got an Aventador ffs, wouldn't turn that down.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Jaguar XFR-S or my old Datsun 120y i left in Scotland and couldnt find again..


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

Pittsy said:


> Gotta be one of these beauty's :thumb:


Now that is a thing of beauty. Just imagine the performance. Oh I can I drive one of these as a daily driver lol


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Withe unlimited money

koenigsegg one:1









Or something more for the family

Mercedes Benz C63 AMG


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Bentley Continental GTC !!!!!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

mr cooper said:


> Now that is a thing of beauty. Just imagine the performance. Oh I can I drive one of these as a daily driver lol


Its a beast, will put most things on the road to shame :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Citroen DS 21.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Pittsy said:


> Gotta be one of these beauty's :thumb:


Why not aim higher?!?!

One with a matching colour rear door would be immense :thumb:


----------



## bigeyd (Feb 28, 2009)

Three Maestro's on a blokes drive near me in white,gord knows what he is doing with them as I have never seen them driven oh and also a mk2 Escort 

My car would be a stealthy debadged RS6


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

A 1985 190E with C63 running gear?! yes please!










Clicky
Beware the long build!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

One of these with the big bike rack on the back would be a perfect daily driver:


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

If it's one vehicle to do everything... then first choice would be a Land Rover Defender or perhaps a Range Rover


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd have a Bugatti Veyron, and then sell it and buy an Aston Martin Vanquish. I'd spend the rest of cleaning gear  :thumb:


----------



## Sharpyyyyy (Sep 26, 2015)

Has to be a La Ferrari or an FF for me.


----------



## llowen27 (Nov 1, 2009)

Jaguar XFR-S


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Nissan Skyline R34 GTR but I'd pay top dollar to have it made brand new. In of course, Bay side Blue.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I must admit my 07 Mercedes CLS63 seems to be fitting the bill of being an epic all rounder and somewhat of a dream car. 

Just over 500bhp, hugely comfortable, capable of seating four, so many toys, stupidly quick (especially for it's size) and does everything well (apart from fuel economy).


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Merc 190e Cosworth.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

as it would have to be practical for me ill take a brand new range rover


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

An Audi RS6 estate. Having both power and space to throw wife, kids and dog into the car and still have space. And show the boy racers up too


----------

